# New Pictures of #0001 Navigator Fountain



## Denis McCarthy (Feb 10, 2013)

Here are a few new pictures that were taken with my Nikon D90 and my Nikkor 60mm macro lens. This is Pen #0001, my first official fountain pen using the Woodcraft Chrome Navigator Kit. 












This image is showing the hand written serial number and build date.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Feb 10, 2013)

What kind of wood?  Good photos... NEVER MIND found on your other post....


----------

